# READ FIRST: Thread starting tips



## Raaabo (Oct 12, 2010)

When posting in this forum, remember the following:

*What should be posted here:*
If you're looking to buy a laptop, tablet or netbook, ask members for advice here.

Remember to post the configuration of the device you're asking about, and also the exact model number in the thread title.

*What shouldn't be posted here:*
Advice for palmtops or ebook readers or anything else like those are to be posted in the "Everything Else" section.

*Remember to search first:*
Someone might already have posted about the product model you're interested in, so a search will save you and us a lot of time.

*Thread tips:*
When creating a thread, also remember to use a short and simple thread title. It's best to use the <brand> <model number> naming convention.
For example, "Apple iPhone 4G" is a lot better than, say, "Help! should i buy the 4g apple iphone???!?"
This will make your thread easier to find and more people will reply to it.

_Disclaimer: The views here are of the members, and not of Team Digit (unless the member is part of the Team Digit usergroup)_


----------

